# Catching Hell



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Heads up new spear fishing show on weather channel called catching hell tonight's the second show so far pretty cool channel 362 on Directv. On at 8


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh Tarver is gonna love that!!!! A show named after him!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ lmao I thought it was a thread about him, lol


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is claydoh in there,along with his spear shotted Butt? ahaha


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Bummer, I just saw this and now is 9pm. :-(


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I saw an episode, maybe episode 1. 

I was interested, for a minute, til I saw how much "drama" the divers injected into the dialog. They must have said " you can die, EVERY TIME you roll off the boat" at least a dozen times apiece. Add that to the captains railing on about expenses, and lightening, and expenses, oh my. Add that to the "It's my last chance to feed my family", and it's too much. 

I'm sorry, it's a commercial venture; you dive, you shoot, you win or you you don't, and you go home. Bear Grylls suffered the same fate: he overdramatized a walk in the woods, and people got tired of it. Same thing here. It's spearfishing for a living. Not the search for the holy grail.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> I saw an episode, maybe episode 1.
> 
> I was interested, for a minute, til I saw how much "drama" the divers injected into the dialog.


That's "reality" TV!!!! hahaha


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Heads up new spear fishing show on weather channel called catching hell tonight's the second show so far pretty cool channel 362 on Directv. On at 8


Thanks for posting. Like all reality shows, they had to do all they could to add drama to it, but I still enjoyed watching knowing that was the case. While watching, I did realize what a crappy spearfisherman I am. They were quick at getting multiple fish. I am sorry to say, I think the most I have had on a stringer at one time is 4 fish. I am real inifficient after I kill a fish. Too much time struggling getting the spear out of the fish, getting the fish on the stringer, and reloading.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Watched another episode. Wow! The shooting sequences are fine, but the acting is terrible. This show, one diver couldn't figure how to thread a tank strap, loses the tank underwater, but doesn't try to fix it underwater, then surfaces in a panic. That's a newbie/rookie response. These guys are supposed to be pros???
Just Wow!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yea reality shows stink but when the wifes watching bachelor ette I rather watch poor acting shooting some fish!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I just watched it and this really gives legitimate spearfishing a bad name... The show I watched the divers were buoy diving & cussing out an anchored sport boat for being on their spot.. & 1 guy was powerheading 5-10 pound fish..... This is a horrible show...yes they kill lots of fish, its easy to fill those stringers when you don't have to follow bag limits & closed fish seasons like we rec's do..did I mention size limits? pitifully small fish they are shooting as well... With all of the made up drama its un-watchable for someone who actually knows how to dive...seems like they try to cover every myth about diving... sharks, lost diver, sharks, almost dying every dive, sharks, etc... someone is due for a out-of-air at the surface any episode now.. 

Better quit talking about it though, I know the taxman is circling me now even though I cant see him......


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Clint, i watched that episode too. I also thought it was over dramatized. One thing i thought was kinda bs was the one captain that was diving started dropping his fish because of the "tax man" to me that only encourages the shark to be more aggressive towards divers. He said that it followed him to within twenty feet from the surface. I have had them do that to me but i didn't give up my catch. Sure you have been there too.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Watching those yahoos makes me think I could be the greates commercial spearfisherman ever!!! I still find some entertainment value, but there are more growns than wows.

I agree with Clint...the growns give spearfishing a bad name...


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Watched the episodes too. Typical Weather channel show over playing the drama and not enough fishing.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I would love to just be able to shoot at anything swimming


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Saw a couple of episodes while on vacation last week. They seem like a bunch of retards to me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a joke made up for TV I was raised in the Tampa bay area and started Diving in the 50s there, Anna Maria Island. I could only watch a small part of a couple of the shows. There was a lot of discussion about that show on Spearfishing Planet before it came out. After the first episode no more discussion at all. Some of the divers are on the planet the female I think is one of them.


----------

